# Maybe some movement with post emerge nutsedge control in cool season grasses



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Had an interesting conversation with a tech rep from Gowan today on Sledgehammer and Sandea herbicides, both marketed as post emerge nutsedge control solutions. They are the same product with different marketing targets, Sledgehammer for homeowners with lawns and ornamental shrubs, Sandea for fruit and vegetable producers. Funny, no really active marketing to hay producers. Since the smallest container of sandea is 350-400$, I will pick up a small container of sledgehammer. Comes with a small measure for using with a gallon of water-perfect for backpack spot spraying. I am guessing it is about 1/8 tsp. Label for sandea includes forage grasses and there is a 2 month plant back delay for forage grasses after use. I told the rep if this stuff really works (also labeled for broadcast as well) they were missing the boat not marketing it for Nutsedge control in cool season grasses. Will try some and report back. Here's hoping!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We had seen Sedgehammer and ask about it at the farm store. All they knew was something like "it's on the shelf". Was going to try some but may just wait for your results.

Shelia


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Look at Outrider , it is Sulfosulfuron. Sedgehammer is Halosulfuron- methyl.

Outrider might not work with the cool season grasses . I am not sure .


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

broadriverhay said:


> Look at Outrider , it is Sulfosulfuron. Sedgehammer is Halosulfuron- methyl.
> Outrider might not work with the cool season grasses . I am not sure .


I did but could not see a clear label path for cool season forages. Sandea has it.

Had to order from amazon


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Permit also works and is the same thing but in a 20 oz container for around $380. It really works when used with a surfactant and fine mist. Glad I bought a whole container since this stuff keeps popping up. Never had it until about 3 years ago and exploded last year after all the rain.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Mellow said:


> Permit also works and is the same thing but in a 20 oz container for around $380. It really works when used with a surfactant and fine mist. Glad I bought a whole container since this stuff keeps popping up. Never had it until about 3 years ago and exploded last year after all the rain.


Yeah this year has been the worse we've ever had. I wonder if permit would effect the oats postemerge, as we had it bad in that as well.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Finally got some spot spraying with Sledgehammer for nutsedge done today. Will post pics of results when we get some results. Very dry and no rain in sight so I have no idea how well it will work.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Sandea/Sedgehammer (halosulfuron) is very good on nutsedges. It can yellow some cool-season grasses.
Outrider is a better nutsedge material and I would definitely hesitate using it in cool season forage grasses. At one time the active ingredient was sold as a control for tall fescue.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Outrider works very well on tall fescue if your sprayer is properly calibrated and you do not exceed the recommended application of .75 to 1 ounce per acre. I sprayed my South bordering neighbors river bottom 11 days ago and he called me this morning raving about the resulting die off of the Johnson grass. It is definitely a fine line to drive if spraying fescue. I wish you could do the same on Orchard grass as I understand that Outrider also works well on Quack grass.

Regards, Mike


----------

